# VG Jucie needed



## Nico (9/9/14)

Ok so there are alot of vape shops out there but can any one point me in the direction of one that sells VG based juices that are good.
Thanks guys


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

Nico said:


> Ok so there are alot of vape shops out there but can any one point me in the direction of one that sells VG based juices that are good.
> Thanks guys


 
@Nico you can order custom PG/VG ratios from the following retailers

@Derick at Skyblue Vaping
@Oupa at VapourMountain
@Just B from Just B Juices

Please forgive me if ive missed anyone!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/9/14)

Alien Visions E-Juice is a VG base, i wouldnt say its good, i'd say its fantastic  Try Juicy Joes.co.za or check out our local mixologists, Im pretty sure we have brilliant VG base juices floating around. Thats what i got off the top of my head but all our vendors should have this info on their websites, also spend some time in the forum's E-Juice Review section http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/ can learn a lot from the other members experiences there.

Keep us in the loop on what you get bud, vape on.

EDIT : @Yiannaki is clearly more on it than me, its called 'winning'

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nico (9/9/14)

Thanks guys the info helps. Even some of my current suppliers can do it I see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (9/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Nico you can order custom PG/VG ratios from the following retailers
> 
> @Derick at Skyblue Vaping
> @Oupa at VapourMountain
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up, but we don't do custom juices at this point in time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

@Nico , Jus To Add One Last Thing That @DoubleD touched on. Juices joes also brings in HHV (heathers heavenly vapes) these juices can also be tailored to your of requirements. You would of course have to give him a heads up if there's a very specific order to it can be included when he places an order.

Some flavours are available in 100%vg. I think the more complex flavours will have some of as it's needed for the flavouring.

I hope this helps


----------



## rvdwesth (10/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Nico you can order custom PG/VG ratios from the following retailers
> 
> @Derick at Skyblue Vaping
> @Oupa at VapourMountain
> ...


 
Does @Oupa do VG only?
I sent him a mail sometime back and they replied no...?
If they do sell VG only I have some serious ZAR to spend on juice for the wife.


----------

